# Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien



## Annett (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Vor ca. einer Woche hörte ich zufällig von einer Untersuchung, wonach Amphibien wohl vor allem bei Vollmond ablaichen.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8145000/8145125.stm
(leider nur englisch - mag wer übersetzen?)

Können das einige der __ Kröten- und Frosch"besitzer" irgendwie bestätigen?

Bei uns laichten die Wechselkröten zwischen 13. und 14.4. im Teich ab, was laut diesem Mondkalender kurz nach dem Vollmond (9.4.09) war...
Den zweiten Laichtermin habe ich leider nicht im Forum vermerkt, ich kann nur mal versuchen in den Fotos zu suchen.... 

Durchgekommen sind leider weder vom ersten, noch vom zweiten Mal irgendwelche Kaulquappen/Minikröten... die hatten vermutlich die __ Molche auf dem Speiseplan. 

EDIT: Hier noch ein deutscher Artikel dazu: http://grenzwissenschaft-aktuell.blogspot.com/2009/07/studie-vollmond-beeinflusst-das.html


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hi,

klingt irgendwie logisch - irgendwer muss ihnen doch "sagen", dass es Zeit ist...

 PS: Der zweite Link ist beim englischen Beitrag abgeschrieben....


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hi.

Den zweiten Link hielt ich wegen des eigentümlichen Linknamens für nicht ganz "koscher". 
Außerdem fiel er mir erst hinterher in die Hände. 


Kannst Du denn noch nachvollziehen, wann die Tierchen bei Dir für Nachwuchs gesorgt haben?


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hi Annett,

nein, ich hab da nicht so drauf geachtet - aber der Molchthread startet auch am 11. April...


----------



## steinteich (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallöle,

dann will ich mal den Amphibien-:crazy zur Seite stehen. (Bin ja selbst einer) Hier meine Übersetzung ohne Garantie auf reines Oxford-Englisch, here we go:



Amphibians around the world synchronise their mating activity by the full Moon, researchers have discovered.
_Wissenschaftler fanden heraus, dass Amphibien rund um die Welt ihre Paarungsaktivitäten durch den Vollmond abgleichen._

This global phenomenon has never been noticed before, but frogs, toads and newts all like to mate by moonlight.
_Dieses weltweite Phänomen ist bislang nicht erkannt worden, aber  Frösche,  Kröten und  Molche bevorzugen es, sich bei Mondlicht zur paaren_

The animals use the lunar cycle to co-ordinate their gatherings, ensuring that enough males and females come together at the same time. 
_Die Tiere nutzen den Mondzyklus für ihr Zusammentreffen, um sicherzustellen, dass ausreichend Männchen und Weibchen zur gleichen Zeit aufeinanderzutreffen (sich zu paaren)_

In doing so the creatures maximise their spawning success and reduce their odds of being eaten. 
_Dadurch erhöhen die Lebewesen ihren Laicherfolg und reduzieren die Wahlrscheinlichkeit gefressen zu werden._

Details of the discovery are published in the journal Animal Behaviour.
_Weiterführende Informationen sind in dem Journal “Animal Behaviour” veröffentlicht._

Biologist Rachel Grant of the Open University was studying salamanders near a lake in central Italy for her PhD in 2005 when she noticed toads all over the road, under a full Moon.
_Biologin Rachel Grant, Open University, untersuchte  Salamander nahe eines Sees in Zentral-Italien im Rahmen ihrer Doktorarbeit im Jahre 2005, als sie Kröten während Vollmond auf der gesamten Straße bemerkte._

"Although this might have been a coincidence, the following month I went along the same route every day at dusk and found that the numbers of toads on the road increased as the Moon waxed, to a peak at full Moon, and then declined again," she says.
_“Dies hätte ein Zufall sein können, den kommenden Monat ging ich bei Dämmerung jeden Tag den gleichen Weg entlang und beobachtete, dass die Anzahl der Kröten auf der Straße mit zunehmendem Mond anstiegt, mit einem Höhepunkt bei Vollmond, um anschließend wieder abzunehmen“, sagt sie._

A review of the scientific literature found little mention of any similar records, so Grant returned to the same site in 2006 and 2007 to survey the amphibians in more detail.
_Die Recherche der wissenschaftlichen Literatur vermerkte nur Weniges über ähnliche Beobachtungen, deshalb kehrte Grant in 2006 und 2007 an die selbe Stelle zurück, um die Amphibien genauer zu untersuchen._

She then collated her data with a 10-year analysis of the mating habits of frogs and toads at a pond near Oxford, UK, collected by her supervisor Tim Halliday, and with data on toads and newts living in Wales collected by colleague Elizabeth Chadwick from Cardiff University, UK.
_Dann verglich sie ihre Daten mit einer zehnjährigen Analyse der Paarungsgewohnheiten von Fröschen und Kröten aus einem Teich in der Nähe von Oxford, die von ihrem Vorgesetzten Tim Halliday, erstellt wurde sowie mit Daten ihrer Kollegin Elizabeth Chadwick von der Cardiff University über Kröten und Molchen, die in Wales lebten._

"We analysed the data, and found a lunar effect at all three sites," Grant says.
 A cue to reproduce
“Wir analysierten die Daten und fanden einen Mondeffekt bei allen drei Gebieten”, sagte Grant. Ein Hinweis der zu überprüfen war.

For example, the common toad (Bufo bufo) arrives at all its breeding sites, mates and spawns around the full Moon. The common frog (Rana temporaria) also spawns around the time of the full Moon. 
_Zum Beispiel, die Gewöhnliche Kröte (bufo bufo) erreicht alle ihre Brutplätze, paart sich und laicht um Vollmund herum. Der Gewöhnliche Frosch (Rana temporaria) laicht ebenfalls um Vollmond herum._

"Newts also seem to be affected by the lunar cycle but the results are less clear," says Grant. 
Newt (Lissotriton vulgaris, L. helveticus and Triturus cristatus) arrivals peak during both the full and new moons.
_“Molche scheinen ebenfalls durch den Mondzyklus beeinflusst zu sein, aber die Ergebnisse sind weniger deutlich“, sagte Grant. Die Ankunft der Molche (Lissotriton vulgaris, L. helveticus and Triturus cristatus) erreicht ihren Höhepunkt während Voll- und Neumond._

But "newts appear to avoid arriving at the breeding site when the Moon is in its third quarter. This could be because the Earth's magnetic field is highest at that time. More research is needed to clarify this," Grant says. 
_Aber, “Molche scheinen es zu vermeiden, während des Dreiviertel-Monds ihre Laichplätze zu erreichen. Der Grund hierfür könnte sein, dass das Magnetfeld zu dieser Zeit am stärksten ist. Weitere Untersuchungen sind notwendig, um dies zu klären“, sagt Grant._

The researchers have also looked at historical data collected in Java on the Javanese toad (Bufo melanostictus) and found that it too mates by the lunar cycle, with females ovulating on or near to the full Moon.
_Die Wissenschaftler analysierten auch historische Daten der Javamesischen Kröte auf Java (Bufo melanostictus) und fanden heraus, dass diese sich ebenfalls nach dem Mondzyklus paaren, wobei die Weibchen während oder nahe Vollmond ovulieren._

"We now have evidence of lunar cycles affecting amphibians in widespread locations. We definitely think that Moon phase has been an overlooked factor in most studies of amphibian reproductive timing," says Grant.
_“ Wir haben jetzt Anhaltspunkte, dass der Mondzyklus in weitausgedehnten Gebieten Amphibien beeinflusst. Wir glauben ganz sicher, dass die Mondphase einen bislang übersehenden Faktor bei den meisten Amphibien-Untersuchungen, die sich mit dem Reproduktionszeitpunkt beschäftigen, darstellt, “ sagt Grant._

 Toads also get in on the act
"We think this may be a worldwide phenomenon. However, differences between species in ecology and reproductive strategy may mean that not all amphibians are affected in the same way. This is something we would like to investigate further." 
_“Wir glauben, dass dies eine weltweite Erscheinung ist. Trotzdem, Unterschiede zwischen den Arten bzgl. Ökologie und Vermehrungsstrategien können bedeuten, dass nicht alle Amphibien in der selben Weise beeinflusst werden. Das ist etwas, was wir gerne weitergehend untersuchen würden_

Grant and her colleagues now hope to produce a statistical model that takes into account weather factors and other environmental variables such as geomagnetism, as well as the lunar cycle. 
_Garnt und ihre Kollegen hoffen nun, ein statistisches Modell zu entwerfen, dass Wetterfaktoren und andere Umweltvariablen wie Geomagnetismus berücksichtigt, genau so wie den Mondzyklus._

Making accurate predictions of mass amphibian movements is important in their conservation, she says. For example, roads could be closed at precise times to avoid cars killing thousands of mating frogs and toads. 
_Genaue Vorhersagen bzgl. massenhafter Amphibienwanderungen machen zu können, ist für ihre Erhaltung von Bedeutung. Zum Beispiel könnten Strassen zu genauen Zeitpunkten gesperrt werden, um zu verhindern, dass Autos tausende von sich paarenden Fröschen und Kröten töten._

"Given the current global crisis among amphibian populations, further understanding of [their] breeding behaviour is extremely important," she says.
_“ Angesichts der globalen Krise (Bedrohung) der Amphibienbestände ist das Verständnis ihres Brutverhaltens von extremer Bedeutung“ sagt sie.
_


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallo Christian.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe. 

Wenn Du auch so ein Amphibienfan bist - kannst Du denn diese Daten bestätigen?

Ich habe soeben das Bild des zweiten Ablaichens 2009 gefunden. 
Es muss ca. am 19.5. erfolgt sein. Dieses Datum liegt eher Richtung Neumond. 
 
Rechts unterhalb der __ Libellen(=Bildmitte) sieht man die neuen Laichschnüre.

Hat keiner mehr solche Daten zur Hand? Man kann ja bei den Fotos das Aufnahmedatum anschauen, so man welche hat....


----------



## steinteich (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallöle,

"Fan" heißt in meinem Falle, dass ich mich im sehr über jedes Amphib freue. Statistisch habe ich meine Lurche noch nicht betrachtet. Aber ich denke, mir geht es wie einigen anderen. Jetzt bin ich sensibilisiert und werde beim nächsten mal (nächstes Jahr?) darauf achten, wann ich den ersten Laich im Teich habe.
Straßensperrungen habe ich auch in meiner Nähe, allerdings werden die ja vernünftigerweise immer gleich für mehrere Wochen gesperrt. Die Statistik im Artikel sagt ja auch nicht aus, dass nur und ausschließlich bei Vollmond gelaicht wird, sondern, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Aktivitätshöhepunkt gibt.
Lasst uns also diese Geschichte im Hinterkopf behalten,

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Casybay (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallo Annett,
hab zwar ein Grasfroschpärchen seit 20.4.09 im Teich und das seitdem beständig (ich nehme an das es ein Paar ist, denn es ist ein mittel großer und ein großer __ Grasfrosch),aber  Laich konnte ich bis dato nicht sehen.
lG
Carmen


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

...bestimmt Vater und Sohn


----------



## uweg (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallo Zusammen,

Amphibien (und hier beginnt schon die Generalisierung) werden durch verschiedene externe (aber auch interne) Einflüsse bei Ihrem Verhalten und auch dem Ablaichen gesteuert.

Die Wanderungen zu den Laichgebieten (hier spreche ich über Erdkröten) sind temperatur- und witterungsgesteuert, d.h. ab bestimmten Temperaturen werden die Tiere aus der Überwinterung "erwachen" und bei entsprechenden Witterungsbedingungen (z.B. Regen) zu den Laichgewässern wandern. Ein Einfluß des Vollmonds wie hier beschrieben, wäre neu und auch nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar, da die Tiere nachtaktiv sind und das Licht (also auch Vollmond) meiden.

Bei genauem Lesen des Artikels findet man auch die Aussage, dass die Beobachtungen sich am ehesten bei Erdkröten, aber nicht bei Molchen, die ja auch über Tage/Wochen ablaichen, auftreten. 

Allerdings muss dies auch erst noch statisch verifiziert werden: "Grant and her colleagues now hope to produce a statistical model that takes into account weather factors and other environmental variables such as geomagnetism, as well as the lunar cycle."

Hoffentlich sagts keiner den __ Kröten

Uwe


----------



## goldfisch (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallo,
meine __ Molche sind zwar keine Teichtiere. Durch einen plötzlichen Temperatursturz, kann ich sie aber zu jeder Jahreszeit auf Bestellung zum Laichen bringen.  Nun  könnte ich mir vorstellen das plötzlicher Wetterwechsel mit Vollmond zusammengefallen ist.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## mart376 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallo,
ich kann aus Beobachtungen bestätigen, dass die Wanderung der Erdkröten von Temperatur und Feuchtigkeit abhängt. Wie es sich mit dem Mond verhält, kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn sie allerdings auf Nässe, Wärme und Vollmond warten, kann das dauern.
Bei mir hat ein Paar __ Kröten am helligten Tag abgelaicht (Ausnahme zur Bestätigung der Regel??).
Die __ Molche über Nacht, aber über einen längeren Zeitraum..
Gruß
Martin


----------



## butzbacher (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*



> Die Wanderungen zu den Laichgebieten (hier spreche ich über Erdkröten) sind temperatur- und witterungsgesteuert, d.h. ab bestimmten Temperaturen werden die Tiere aus der Überwinterung "erwachen" und bei entsprechenden Witterungsbedingungen (z.B. Regen) zu den Laichgewässern wandern. _Ein Einfluß des Vollmonds wie hier beschrieben, wäre neu und auch nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar, da die Tiere nachtaktiv sind und das Licht (also auch Vollmond) meiden._
> Hoffentlich sagts keiner den __ Kröten
> 
> Uwe



Hallo Uwe,

wie von dir schon erwähnt, sind Feuchtigkeit und Temperatur der Hauptgrund für den Beginn der Amphibienwanderung. Jedoch kann/sollte Licht (hier in Form Vollmond) nicht ganz unbeachtet bleiben. An stationären Leiteinrichtungen mit den sogenannten Krötentunneln wurde festgestellt, dass die Tiere die Tunnel nur schlecht bis gar nicht nutzten, wenn sie am anderen Ende bzw. im Tunnel selber kein Licht sahen. Bestätigt zwar nicht unbedingt die Vollmondtheorie widerspricht aber deiner Aussage.

Gruß André


----------



## goldfisch (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Hallo,

regionale Wanderdaten der letzten Jahre findet man z.b. beim Nabu. Zur Laichzeit wird auch immer im Feld-Forum der DGHT berichtet. Daten dürften also kein Problem sein.

Da sich Laichzeit über Monate, kann ich den Vollmondeinfluss nicht nachvollziehen.  

mfg Jürgen


----------



## uweg (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> wie von dir schon erwähnt, sind Feuchtigkeit und Temperatur der Hauptgrund für den Beginn der Amphibienwanderung. Jedoch kann/sollte Licht (hier in Form Vollmond) nicht ganz unbeachtet bleiben. An stationären Leiteinrichtungen mit den sogenannten Krötentunneln wurde festgestellt, dass die Tiere die Tunnel nur schlecht bis gar nicht nutzten, wenn sie am anderen Ende bzw. im Tunnel selber kein Licht sahen. Bestätigt zwar nicht unbedingt die Vollmondtheorie widerspricht aber deiner Aussage.
> 
> Gruß André



Hallo André,

danke für den Hinweis zu den Krötentunneln. Ist eine interessante Beobachtung, dass diese nur angenommen werden, wenn man das Ende sieht. Somit hat sicher Licht einen Einfluss auf die Wanderung durch Krötentunnel. Aber zum einen muss das kein Vollmond sein, zum anderen würde ich den Krötentunnel auch nicht als natürlich vorkommend bezeichnen. Hier ist meines Erachtens Wirkung und Ursache vertauscht.

Man muss hier einfach die Daten wie von __ Goldfisch aufarbeiten und statistischer Auswertung unterziehen.

VG

Uwe


----------



## butzbacher (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten der Amphibien*

Moin Uwe,

das Beispiel Krötentunnel sollte zeigen, dass absolute Dunkelheit ein Kriterium für nichtwandern sein kann. Ich glaub auch nicht an die Vollmondgeschichte, aber Licht (in welcher stärke auch immer) scheint zumindest zu einem Teil ausschlaggebend zu sein.

Ist zumindest ein interessanter Ansatz.

Gruß André


----------

